# Rebuilding a wreck- The Build Log of Conrail #5829



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello gents, been quite busy with work over the last few months, but recently got a hold of a project that I think might interest quite a few readers here on MLS. I have been for sometime fixed on eventually getting into "live steam" in G scale, as I really have wanted to get more involved with my modeling. I thought with this unique project, I would create a build log of what a project like this entails. A little back story first. Recently, I got a USA Trains WP GP9 off of EBay, and for lack of a better term, it was a wreck, missing all the integral electrical systems, smoke generator, just everything but the trucks.





















As you can see though, it had a bonus. The previous owner had begun a conversion into a hand operated "live steam" unit. He had already cut the access hood out of steel and installed it to where the cab controls when installed will be accessible. I have begun to design an actual electrical box that will house all the on/off controls for the USAT trucks, forward and reverse lights (markers included hopefully) and the plan is to install it in the cab as the floor of the original cab is gone. The unit will be powered by 2 rechargeable 9V batteries housed in the high short hood which after the paint is done being removed from the frame will be reworked to 4 magnetic points using the current screw mounts as mounting points. The long hood was completely broken and the mounting studs removed, however these will be re-created with the use of styrene stock and the same magnetic points so as to be able to access the interior. The current fuel tank is being converted closed as to house a reservoir for a modified smoke generator which will give the appearance of a working EMD 567 when completed. If my planning works out right, you will actually be able to put "fuel" (smoke fluid) into the fuel tank, giving the impression to the general bystander it is being actually fueled.

This unit has been undergoing some major rebuilding including a new paint job into Conrail GP9 #5829. Here is what the hoods of the new 5829 looks like after being immersed in 91% rubbing alcohol for a week. 










I hope to have the cab and the frame done by the end of next week. Enjoy.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

James;

Please forgive these foolish questions, but after reading your post I am somewhat confused. When you refer to making the locomotive "live steam," do you mean that you will be running it through a generator powered by a small engine (model aircraft or race car)? Also I don't know why smoke fluid would need to be added to the fuel tank. I would think that the small engine would gererate sufficient smoke on it's own. Did you really mean fuel?

Your progress so far really looks good.

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

into a hand operated "live steam" unit 
We call it "live diesel" when it is one of those. Wada and others have done some aircraft diesel motor powered locos, with small generators - just like the real thing. 

But I'm as confused as David - what are you planning as the prime mover(s) ?


----------



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the correct terminology guys. Actually, it will just be a battery powered unit with power supplied to the USAT trucks, that will be controlled thru a potentiometer (old terminology: rheostat) to control the amount of voltage going to the USA truck motors, thru special modifications. The only reason why I am even going to certain lengths is because the unit was stripped and it'd take a few hundred dollars of USAT parts to get it back to where it was from the factory. The purpose is to simulate the "live diesel" experience without having to design a complete powertrain concept with as you said Pete, model aircraft motors etc. which I hope to eventually get to, but for right now it will be a hand operated battery powered unit.


----------

